# Do You Wash Your Clothes With Hot/Warm Or Cold Water?



## Kylie1969 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hey guys

Just interested in knowing how many of you wash your clothes in hot/warm water compared to those who wash in cold water?

We used to wash in warm, but for the last year or so in cold water...but are now thinking of maybe going back to washing in warm water!

It will be very interesting to know


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 31, 2013)

Whites - Hot, the rest in warm.  If I'm washing stuff in cold it means I am not following the directions to hand wash or dry clean the item...


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 31, 2013)

Always cold.  More stains get removed that way.

I don't have a lot of whites, but wash them normally in cold water.  Every so often I do a bleach wash in the sink to brighten them up.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 31, 2013)

I usually wash clothes in cold.  I agree, it seems to get stains out better, and colors don't run.  Towels are washed in warm.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 31, 2013)

This is interesting already 

So it seems cold is a popular way, we may stick with that 

I am thinking though with sheets, maybe warm would be a better option, what do you guys think?


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 31, 2013)

The labels on my sheets say to wash them in cold, though that doesn't make sense to me.  But that's what I do.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 31, 2013)

I just read the directions on a few of our sheets (which I guess I should have done in the first place LOL) and it says Warm, gentle machine wash...so I guess no more washing the sheets in cold for us


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 31, 2013)

Has anyone with a front loader noticed that towels are not nice and soft after washing? I have been reading up about front loaders since we are getting one next week and I have read a lot about people finding their towels are like surfboard and really rough 

Also, does anyone use white vinegar in their machines instead of a fabric softener?


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 31, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> Has anyone with a front loader noticed that towels are not nice and soft after washing? I have been reading up about front loaders since we are getting one next week and I have read a lot about people finding their towels are like surfboard and really rough
> 
> Also, does anyone use white vinegar in their machines instead of a fabric softener?



I never use fabric softener with my towels, only white vinegar in the rinse cycle.  Softener apparently builds up on towels and makes them less absorbent.  I use half a dryer sheet for the clothes.


----------



## jharris (Mar 31, 2013)

Cold water only with a 15-30 minute soak (work clothes) if you use liquid detergent.

Hot water is only needed to liquefy dry detergents.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes we use powder detergent...so in that respect it is probably best for us to use warm water, so it doesnt clog up the machine 

DL, I was thinking we would continue using vinegar but I have just read this on Choice

"Miele don't recommend the use of vinegar in the final rinse as its acidic nature can damage rubber components in the washing machine over time"

Choice Reviews


----------



## vitauta (Apr 1, 2013)

i'm with z, doing cold water washes, and brightening whites as needed, separately.  washing clothing in cold water prevents much of the shrinkage which was at one time a big problem for me.  i was constantly ruining my clothes with heat from the washer and dryer, in spite of careful attention to wash/dry instructions.  also, i think cold water washing causes less fading of colors, doesn't it?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes I have read that really hot water can cause shrinkage V, but apparently warm water is okay 

I am not sure about the colours fading...once again maybe with hot water...but it may be fine with warm and of course cold


----------



## taxlady (Apr 1, 2013)

vitauta said:


> i'm with z, doing cold water washes, and brightening whites as needed, separately.  washing clothing in cold water prevents much of the shrinkage which was at one time a big problem for me.  i was constantly ruining my clothes with heat from the washer and dryer, in spite of careful attention to wash/dry instructions.  also, i think cold water washing causes less fading of colors, doesn't it?


I'm pretty sure you are right about the fading.

I only wash in cold water. I regularly do a bleach wash (to kill germs) of tea towels, kitchen towels, J-Cloths (Handiwipes south of the border), and white bleachable stuff that needs it.

I don't bother with fabric softener and my towels are soft, even when I line dry them.

If I had a "boil" cycle, like they do in Danish laundromats, I might use that instead of bleach for germ killing. I just don't think my hot cycle is hot enough to do that.

BTW, drying towels on hot is what shrinks that decorative stripe and gives you "ruffled" towels.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 1, 2013)

Taxy, you have a front loader...do you wash on a slower spin cycle and make sure there is lots of water in the machine?

As everywhere I am reading, people are complaining about hard, stiff towels after washing them in front loaders?

When we get our new one, we are going to make sure there is lots of water for the towels to soak/float in and rinse them on a slower rinse cycle


----------



## taxlady (Apr 1, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> Taxy, you have a front loader...do you wash on a slower spin cycle and make sure there is lots of water in the machine?
> 
> As everywhere I am reading, people are complaining about hard, stiff towels after washing them in front loaders?
> 
> When we get our new one, we are going to make sure there is lots of water for the towels to soak/float in and rinse them on a slower rinse cycle


Nope, no extra water and for towels (actually everything that isn't too delicate and doesn't wrinkle easily) I use the fast spin. I do push the button for extra rinse. I use liquid detergent and use half as much as recommended for top loaders. Yes, the stuff still gets clean.

It might be, in part, the Melaleuca laundry detergent. It rinses out really well.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 1, 2013)

we wash mostly in cold or a mix of warm and cold (warm wash, cold rinse). the few cotton whites in hot.

but we do not use a dryer. in my experience, using a gas or electric dryer is a clothes killer.

we hang our clothes on lines in the basement in an effort to both save the clothes and save energy. in late spring, summer, and early fall we hang most clothes outside (except undies, unlike our uncomfortably close neighbors  it makes you look at them in a different way than i should have to )
during winter, the heating plant (an oil burner) is  in the basement, so it keeps the basement warm and at relatively low humidity. drying is free . during approx. 5 months of summer, we have to run a dehumidifier to do the same job. but it's fairly efficient. much more than air conditioning as the dry  heat doesn't need to be expelled.

this method mostly saves both clothing and energy, but it has a tertiary effect. since i finished the basement into a little living area for my parrots, it helps to regulate humidity by hanging wet clothes in the heated, dryer winter months as well as the (dehumidified and warmer) humid summer months.

so for us, the temp of the water has less of an effect on clothes as the drying.


----------



## Lindazoe (Apr 1, 2013)

I use cold water always


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 1, 2013)

I am part of the cold water crowd.

We have front loading high efficiency machines in the apartment complex where I live and they work great at washing the clothes and removing the excess moisture prior to placing them in the dryer.  The issue we have with some of the machines is that over time they develop a very unpleasant odor.  I have been told that this is due to the fact that some water remains in the machine after a wash is completed and if the door to the machine is left closed a mold develops.  This plus the fact that the door seal on these machines is waterproof means that no air circulates in the machine when it is sitting idle.  I have been told that it is best to leave the door open when the machine is not in use.  This issue may be more pronounced in an apartment complex like the one I live in because so many different people are using the machines and using different laundry soaps and fabric softeners.


----------



## MrsLMB (Apr 1, 2013)

Switched to cold only several years ago and have been very happy with the switch.

Also what Dawg said about the fabric softner is true. In addition using the sheets will also build up on the lint screen and that inhibits air flow in the dryer .. be sure to thoroughly wash those lint screens frequently.

Unable to comment on the front loader since I've never had one.


----------



## bakechef (Apr 1, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> I am part of the cold water crowd.
> 
> We have front loading high efficiency machines in the apartment complex where I live and they work great at washing the clothes and removing the excess moisture prior to placing them in the dryer.  The issue we have with some of the machines is that over time they develop a very unpleasant odor.  I have been told that this is due to the fact that some water remains in the machine after a wash is completed and if the door to the machine is left closed a mold develops.  This plus the fact that the door seal on these machines is waterproof means that no air circulates in the machine when it is sitting idle.  I have been told that it is best to leave the door open when the machine is not in use.  This issue may be more pronounced in an apartment complex like the one I live in because so many different people are using the machines and using different laundry soaps and fabric softeners.



That seems to be an issue with front loaders in general.  It has happened to my friend, she now makes sure to leave the front door propped open.

I wash in cold.  The only time I use hot, is if I need to brighten whites in a bleach cycle.

I also only use 1/2 the recommended amount of detergent (liquid) and I see no difference in how clean the clothes get.


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 1, 2013)

Wash @ 40C, rinse @50C.  Prefer outdoor clothes line drying but birds can be a problem.  Do not like soft / limp fabrics (except wool).


----------



## pacanis (Apr 1, 2013)

It all depends on how the creek is running...


----------



## Hoot (Apr 1, 2013)

Somebody stole all the rocks down to the creek nearby here.....guess I will have to beat the clothes with a stick from now on.


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 1, 2013)

Hoot said:


> Somebody stole all the rocks down to the creek nearby here.....guess I will have to beat the clothes with a stick from now on.


Get yourself a glass or galvanized washboard.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 1, 2013)

I was told that modern day cowpokes fill up an old milk can with water, soap and dirty duds.  Then they let it rattle around in the back of the pickup for a day or two.  The vibration and the heat of the sun seem to do the trick.

I myself would probably fill my pockets with soap and take a long walk on a rainy day!


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 1, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> I was told that modern day cowpokes fill up an old milk can with water, soap and dirty duds.  Then they let it rattle around in the back of the pickup for a day or two.  The vibration and the heat of the sun seem to do the trick.
> 
> I myself would probably fill my pockets with soap and take a long walk on a rainy day!


  Should be able to get up to around 60C if milk can is painted black.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 1, 2013)

Cold water here. I use liquid homemade laundry soap (it doesn't create suds) and add white vinegar to the rinse cycle. I am allergic to most laundry detergents/soaps, so have done this for years to get all the soap residue rinsed out. I then run a 2nd rinse cycle. Doing laundry is a time-consuming task in my world, but it beats breaking a  hole in the ice in the winter and washing them in the creek. All my clothes are line-dried. I have a dryer, but I use it about 2x a year, if that, and only because it has been raining and I'm out of towels or other things.

The only time I use hot water is when I bleach whites.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 1, 2013)

Cold water wash here, too.  Except, as others have stated, I use hot when I'm brightening/bleaching whites.

I use the dryer as little as possible.  I just can't see removing part of our clothes, etc. from the dryer trap every time I empty it.  That lint has to come from somewhere.

Glenn put lines on the clothesline supports for me.  Said he'd never had a wife who actually "liked" to hang laundry.  I love it, if for nothing else, the wonderful fragrance that comes inside on the dried items.

I've been washing with cold water for more years than I can remember and for nearly the same time I've used homemade laundry detergent.  Every time I walk down the laundry detergent aisle in the market, I'm reminded how cost-effective the homemade stuff is.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm one weekend away from making my own laundry soap.  Have all the ingredients and have an empty jug for it.  I think that is the longest a jug has lasted me, waiting to get rid of it.  I have both Fels and Zote...haven't decided which to use first.

The main reason I use warm water is the job I have, just feel better washing the germy scrubs in warm water.  I use warm water and soap when I wash my hands, too.  Don't wear my work shoes into the house or car.


----------



## CarolPa (Apr 1, 2013)

Since we are retired, my husband "helps" with the laundry.  He remembers the old days when his mother washed everything in hot water.  Let me say, he is not allowed to wash any of my shirts, tops etc because of that!  I don't like to complain because they he won't help, but I try to keep his washing to towels, sheets and jeans.  I certainly don't want my underwear shrinking!  LOL  He also likes to use the dryer on hot because it doesn't take as long.  I am gradually breaking him of that habit!

Carol


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 2, 2013)

I use cold only but spray all stains with pre wash spray.


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 2, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm one weekend away from making my own laundry soap.  Have all the ingredients and have an empty jug for it.  I think that is the longest a jug has lasted me, waiting to get rid of it.  I have both *Fels* and Zote...haven't decided which to use first.
> 
> The main reason I use warm water is the job I have, just feel better washing the germy scrubs in warm water.  I use warm water and soap when I wash my hands, too.  Don't wear my work shoes into the house or car.


You might want to give Colgate's Octagon a try.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 2, 2013)

justplainbill said:


> You might want to give Colgate's Octagon a try.



What is that?  Never seen it.


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 2, 2013)

l


PrincessFiona60 said:


> What is that?  Never seen it.


Below is a link to a write-up about Octagon
Back to basics: Colgate's Octagon Soap | MNN - Mother Nature Network
It's my go to for poison ivy and for washing up my boar bristle pastry brushes.
We can still buy it at our local IGA supermarket, a darn bit cheaper than from Vermont Country Store.
As to availability-
http://www.thriftyfun.com/tf90928994.tip.htm


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 2, 2013)

Ya better pickup a soap saver for the dishes!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 2, 2013)

justplainbill said:


> l
> Below is a link to a write-up about Octagon
> Back to basics: Colgate's Octagon Soap | MNN - Mother Nature Network
> It's my go to for poison ivy and for washing up my boar bristle pastry brushes.
> ...



I'll have to check Vermont country store. I have to go to Lehman's to get Zote and Kirk's Coco Castile on a regular basis, can't count on the stores here having it.  Fels I can get at Wal-mart.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 2, 2013)

We wash everything in cold water, using a liquid detergent formulated for it. We also use dryer sheets.


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 2, 2013)

I've been wanting to buy one but cannot find the wire mesh type.


Aunt Bea said:


> Ya better pickup a soap saver for the dishes!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 2, 2013)

justplainbill said:


> I've been wanting to buy one but cannot find the wire mesh type.



I see the old ones on Ebay fairly often.  

I have not seen any new ones.

When I was little my grandmother used one to finish off all of the old bits of hand soap.  She would shake it in the water until she got a soapy froth and then hand wash a small amount of clothes.  In the winter she always had a folding wooden rack in the kitchen for the hand wash!  She would be amazed by the granite, stainless steel, hardwood kitchens in new homes today!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Apr 2, 2013)

My washing machine chooses the water temperature depending on what I select as the type of clothes I am washing. Most settings are warm/cold, sanitary is extra hot/cold, and delicate is cold/cold.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 2, 2013)

justplainbill said:


> I've been wanting to buy one but cannot find the wire mesh type.



Why wouldn't a homemade nylon net bag work just as well, plus it's washable?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 2, 2013)

Katie H said:


> Why wouldn't a homemade nylon net bag work just as well, plus it's washable?



A knee high nylon would work, too!


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 2, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> A knee high nylon would work, too!



Or chop off a pantyhose piece.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 5, 2013)

Our new washing machine is working wonderfully, so happy with it 

We wash on 20 degrees, so not warm but not cold, although very close to cold...seems to be doing well on that temperature


----------



## Claire (Apr 13, 2013)

Most of my washing is done with cold water.  But, that said, my husband is a grease-ball.  Love him dearly, but even in his late 60s, he still has oily hair and skin.  So it is hot water when I do sheets and his, as the Brits sometimes say it, his smalls.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 14, 2013)

Claire said:


> Most of my washing is done with cold water.  But, that said, my husband is a grease-ball.  Love him dearly, but even in his late 60s, he still has oily hair and skin.  So it is hot water when I do sheets and his, as the Brits sometimes say it, his smalls.


The DH is a dirt and grease magnet--he has "shop/farm/grease monkey clothes" and "uniforms" (those clothes he only wears when he goes to see clients, to the doctor or dentist, or on business trips). He buys replacement shop clothes at thrift store. I was about to take him to the airport last week. He had a "white" shirt on. I said "you're not wearing that, are you?" "Why not? It's clean." "It might be clean, but it is all stained." "Really?" I can't decide if he has Aspergers or is just obtuse...thank goodness he does his own laundry in his own washer. He still got frisked and strip searched at the airport...gotta keep a close watch on those brainy Ph.D.s who look like rednecks. And, he wasn't even wearing his boots that always have chicken poo on the soles (I have trained him to keep a pair of work boots as part of his uniform and not to wear them out to visit the hens).


----------



## vitauta (Apr 14, 2013)

wait up.  you have his and hers washing machines, cws?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 14, 2013)

They have his and hers houses...


----------



## vitauta (Apr 14, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> They have his and hers houses...




even better


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 14, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> They have his and hers houses...


It works for us. We do share a washer at the farm, but I haven't been out there for quite awhile. Been too busy.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 14, 2013)

If we did share a house, he would have to have his own washer. I used to have a washer just for dog laundry, but it died.


----------



## vitauta (Apr 14, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> If we did share a house, he would have to have his own washer. I used to have a washer just for dog laundry, but it died.




the washer?


----------



## Cerise (Apr 14, 2013)

Hot for whites, and cold for dark.  Other than sheets & towels, I find myself soaking/washing by hand or taking to the cleaners.  Has anyone tried the washer sheets?  They seem to preserve your clothes.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 14, 2013)

Cerise said:


> Hot for whites, and cold for dark.  Other than sheets & towels, I find myself soaking/washing by hand or taking to the cleaners.  Has anyone tried the washer sheets?  They seem to preserve your clothes.



What's a washer sheet?


----------



## Cerise (Apr 14, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> What's a washer sheet?


 
Maybe they're called laundry sheets.  I saw it on one of the shopping channels.  Instead of adding detergent, you throw a sheet into the machine.  I pretty much use the dryer for sheets, towels, & heavy stuff.  The rest is hung dry to preserve the clothes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 14, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> It works for us. We do share a washer at the farm, but I haven't been out there for quite awhile. Been too busy.



I'm starting to envy your lifestyle...


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 14, 2013)

vitauta said:


> the washer?


Yes, the dog-laundry washer died.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 14, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm starting to envy your lifestyle...


There are days I want to live in a high-rise apartment with underground parking...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 14, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> There are days I want to live in a high-rise apartment with underground parking...



As opposed to my underground apartment and high-rise parking I have now...


----------



## vitauta (Apr 14, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> Yes, the dog-laundry washer died.




what is happening with the dog laundry since then?

i could share a washer with a husband. just not a kitchen, bathroom, or a remote.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 14, 2013)

Now I have to run an empty cycle with bleach after I do dog laundry. Fortunately, I no longer foster dogs so don't have as many loads of dog laundry every week.


----------



## roadfix (Apr 14, 2013)

I don't have a choice.  I don't have a hot water line running to my laundry room.


----------



## vitauta (Apr 14, 2013)

that must mean you are satisfied with your cold water washes then, no?


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 14, 2013)

roadfix said:


> I don't have a choice.  I don't have a hot water line running to my laundry room.


Really? I had the DH run a hot water line outside so I could bath the dogs outside with warm water (and not have to run a hose out the bathroom window). It also made washing dog crates much more comfortable in the fall and spring--before having a hot water tap outside, the water was darned cold at that time of year. The tap is one where you can blend the two--hot and cold and hook up a hose. I had him rig up a laundry tub outside as well so I can fill it up with hot water and wash the LARGE pans during canning season (the ones that don't fit in the kitchen sink). In the winter, I wash those pans in the bathtub or shower.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 14, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> Really? I had the DH run a hot water line outside so I could bath the dogs outside with warm water (and not have to run a hose out the bathroom window). It also made washing dog crates much more comfortable in the fall and spring--before having a hot water tap outside, the water was darned cold at that time of year. The tap is one where you can blend the two--hot and cold and hook up a hose. I had him rig up a laundry tub outside as well so I can fill it up with hot water and wash the LARGE pans during canning season (the ones that don't fit in the kitchen sink). In the winter, I wash those pans in the bathtub or shower.


He lives in L.A. The water never gets decently cold there.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 14, 2013)

taxlady said:


> He lives in L.A. The water never gets decently cold there.


I missed that! I do have to close the outdoor taps for the winter otherwise I would have a problem. And, I haven't turned them on, yet.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 14, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> I missed that! I do have to close the outdoor taps for the winter otherwise I would have a problem. And, I haven't turned them on, yet.


I turn off the inside valve for the outdoor tap. Then, I go outside and open the outside tap to make sure it is completely drained. I haven't turned on my outside tap yet either. I have to remember to turn it off outside before I turn it on inside.

Thanks for the reminder. I usually don't remember until I bring the first bucket of compost outside and want to rinse it.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 14, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I turn off the inside valve for the outdoor tap. Then, I go outside and open the outside tap to make sure it is completely drained. I haven't turned on my outside tap yet either. I have to remember to turn it off outside before I turn it on inside.
> 
> Thanks for the reminder. I usually don't remember until I bring the first bucket of compost outside and want to rinse it.


Mine are turned off inside as well, and the lines were opened up to drain. I'm not turning mine on for awhile <g>. I have lines running to the outbuildings, too, and have forgotten to close the tap before turning those on...


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 14, 2013)

We have decided to continue washing in cold water....well we have it set to 20c so near enough cold and the new washing machine is doing a fabulous job


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 15, 2013)

I've had a Bosch front-load for about 4 years.  No odor because I always leave the door open when I'm not running it.  I'll wipe the door gasket every couple of months too.  Always rinse in cold since I don't have wool (itchy!) but I vary wash temp based on clothing.  Hot for cotton undies, warm for sheets and sturdy darks (jeans, sox) and cold for everything else.  I'll fluff the cold wash in the dryer on air for about 10 minutes to get out any wrinkles, then hang tops on curved hangers, pants on skirt hangers, and air dry either up in the spare bedroom on a clothes rack or in the basement.  If I'm in a hurry I'll put the basement clothes rack in our sunroom to dry the clothes quicker.  Used to hang most everything outside when we lived in OH.  When we moved to MA I found a tick on our sheets.  Himself had gone through a nasty bout of Lyme disease (thank goodness he has no lingering effects) and I will not hang any wash outside until we return to OH.  Bad enough I have to do a tick check every time I go to pull a weed.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 15, 2013)

justplainbill said:


> I've been wanting to buy one but cannot find the wire mesh type.



Found this on Lehman's website: 







I have something similar to it hanging in my shower.  I put the tiny pieces of my shower soap in it and use it to wash with when it gets full enough.  You could probably toss this right into the washer.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 15, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm starting to envy your lifestyle...



You and me both!  I've told Himself more than once when we move back home I want to get a his-and-hers duplex.  Better yet, a triple unit.  Our daughter could have the middle unit.  Trust me, she'd love it!  She can't wait till we return.  Now her brother - he wouldn't cotton to the idea.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 15, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> Since we are retired, my husband "helps" with the laundry.  He remembers the old days when his mother washed everything in hot water.  Let me say, he is not allowed to wash any of my shirts, tops etc because of that!  I don't like to complain because they he won't help, but I try to keep his washing to towels, sheets and jeans.  I certainly don't want my underwear shrinking!  LOL  He also likes to use the dryer on hot because it doesn't take as long.  I am gradually breaking him of that habit!
> 
> Carol



The only laundry I'll let mine help with is moving stuff from the washer to the dryer.  I'll have the dryer setting and time ready to go - all he has to do is put the stuff in, close the door, and "push the button, max!"  Anything else and I'd be wearing all pink, too-tight clothes!


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 15, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> You and me both!  I've told Himself more than once when we move back home I want to get a his-and-hers duplex.  Better yet, a triple unit.  Our daughter could have the middle unit.  Trust me, she'd love it!  She can't wait till we return.  Now her brother - he wouldn't cotton to the idea.


I have several friends who have their own houses...and a couple of friends who have his-and-hers duplexes. One of my cousins has a his-and-hers duplex. Their son spends time on both sides and has a bedroom on each side. Unconventional, but it works for those of us who have tried it. I also have a couple of friends who divorced but now live together.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 15, 2013)

CG, do you find you have trouble with hard, stiff towels with the front loader?


----------



## Claire (Apr 15, 2013)

Here we are, talking about washers and dryers, and I'm seriously wishing I had a clothesline.  Every year we talk about having someone put one in for me in the spring, and then get distracted.  I just love the scent of line-dried sheets.  

I guess I'm weird, but I like my towels, sheets, linens in general, rough rather than softened.  I sweat a lot when I sleep, and fabric softeners make it so sheets and pillow cases repel water, so I wind up drenched.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 15, 2013)

Claire said:


> Here we are, talking about washers and dryers, and I'm seriously wishing I had a clothesline.  Every year we talk about having someone put one in for me in the spring, and then get distracted.  I just love the scent of line-dried sheets.
> 
> I guess I'm weird, but I like my towels, sheets, linens in general, rough rather than softened.  I sweat a lot when I sleep, and fabric softeners make it so sheets and pillow cases repel water, so I wind up drenched.


I love having a clothesline. Grew up with one (my mom had one of those umbrella ones when I was very young), have always had one. I rarely use the dryer. I don't think I've used it since last June--and that was to dry my down duvet. There was a suburb that had a by-law forbidding clotheslines. When it got amalgamated into the City, the by-law was harmonized so people could have clotheslines in that area.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 15, 2013)

I am another fan of the clothesline!

I love the smell of sheets that have been dried outdoors!

We used to hang them out all year round.  It took a little longer do dry them in the winter but the sun and crisp fresh air made them smell great.

My Grandmother believed that drying them in the sun bleached the white clothes, I am not sure if that is true or not.

When we were kids our tent for backyard camping was a couple of old bed sheets hung from the clothesline and staked to the ground.  If it rained we took the sheets indoors and spent the night under the dining room table

Our parents didn't invest much money in us but, we had a lot of fun!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 15, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I've had a Bosch front-load for about 4 years.  No odor because I always leave the door open when I'm not running it.  I'll wipe the door gasket every couple of months too.  Always rinse in cold since I don't have wool (itchy!) but I vary wash temp based on clothing.  Hot for cotton undies, warm for sheets and sturdy darks (jeans, sox) and cold for everything else.  I'll fluff the cold wash in the dryer on air for about 10 minutes to get out any wrinkles, then hang tops on curved hangers, pants on skirt hangers, and air dry either up in the spare bedroom on a clothes rack or in the basement.  If I'm in a hurry I'll put the basement clothes rack in our sunroom to dry the clothes quicker.  Used to hang most everything outside when we lived in OH.  When we moved to MA I found a tick on our sheets.  Himself had gone through a nasty bout of Lyme disease (thank goodness he has no lingering effects) and I will not hang any wash outside until we return to OH.  Bad enough I have to do a tick check every time I go to pull a weed.


I have had my front loader for close to eight years and no odour. It said in the instructions to leave the door to the washer open, so I do.

Unfortunately my dryer doesn't have an air dry setting. That would be really handy. I have some clothes that aren't supposed to go in the dryer and I have to get the cat hair off by other means. 

I did look get full sized that could stack. Stacking the dryer on top of the washer freed up space in my little laundry area.  And, I don't have to bend over to use the dryer.


----------



## CarolPa (Apr 15, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> The only laundry I'll let mine help with is moving stuff from the washer to the dryer.  I'll have the dryer setting and time ready to go - all he has to do is put the stuff in, close the door, and "push the button, max!"  Anything else and I'd be wearing all pink, too-tight clothes!



I am so embarassed to say what I did the first time I did laundry when I moved out on my own.  I put my white undies in the wash with jeans.  I have no idea what I was thinking, other than saving a little money doing only 1 load.  I had grey underwear until I could afford to replace them.  LOL  You learn from your mistakes!

Carol


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 15, 2013)

I wish there was a clothes line.  The apartment complex doesn't have one.  Not enough room inside to have a rack and Shrek smokes so that is out.  I'm off to do laundry, first time with my homemade laundry soap.  I'm going to wash like I normally do, water temp etc. and decide from today if I will be using all cold water.  I only want to change one thing at a time.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 15, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I wish there was a clothes line.  The apartment complex doesn't have one.  Not enough room inside to have a rack and Shrek smokes so that is out.  I'm off to do laundry, first time with my homemade laundry soap.  I'm going to wash like I normally do, water temp etc. and decide from today if I will be using all cold water.  I only want to change one thing at a time.


When the weather gets warmer, maybe you can encourage Shrek to smoke outside...use the argument you can save $ on drying clothes if he would smoke outside...


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 15, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> CG, do you find you have trouble with hard, stiff towels with the front loader?


Oh my, when they come out of the washer they're like Berber throw rugs!  However, a lot more water is spun out of them than was with my agitator washer.  Once they go through the dryer (I dry linens and underclothes) they are fluffy.  Not really soft though because, like Claire, I don't want highly softened towels.  It seems to take longer to dry off after a shower when the towels are softener laden.  Besides, if they were rough when I used them I could pretend I'm getting an exfoliation at an upscale spa.




taxlady said:


> Unfortunately my dryer doesn't have an air dry setting. That would be really handy. I have some clothes that aren't supposed to go in the dryer and I have to get the cat hair off by other means.


Maybe if you use the coolest setting, like a delicate, and threw those things in for just a couple minutes you'd get a Fluff-and-Defur" result.  We have a cute shedder kitty.  When I have a lot of hair to get off fabric chair seats in a hurry I use a rubber glove - one that is older and used not for dishes but for housecleaning scrubbing.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 15, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> ...
> Maybe if you use the coolest setting, like a delicate, and threw those things in for just a couple minutes you'd get a Fluff-and-Defur" result.  We have a cute shedder kitty.  When I have a lot of hair to get off fabric chair seats in a hurry I use a rubber glove - one that is older and used not for dishes but for housecleaning scrubbing.


A few minutes isn't enough - I've tried. 

I have one of those lint remover brushes with the weird, sort of velvet fabric. It removes lint, hair, fluff when stroked in one direction and deposits it when stroked the other way. Works pretty well, but takes my time.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 15, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I have one of those lint remover brushes with the weird, sort of velvet fabric. It removes lint, hair, fluff when stroked in one direction and deposits it when stroked the other way. Works pretty well, but takes my time.


We have one of those too - one on each floor, that is!  I always forget to check which way the nap is pointing and end up furring the thing I'm trying to clean before I get it right.  Can't make that mistake with rubber gloves.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 15, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> We have one of those too - one on each floor, that is!  I always forget to check which way the nap is pointing and end up furring the thing I'm trying to clean before I get it right.  Can't make that mistake with rubber gloves.


Do the gloves work as well as the defurring thingee?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 15, 2013)

Depends on the fabric taxlady, but I can usually get it just as clean most of the time.  Word of advice:  don't try this on the cat, s/he probably won't like it.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 15, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Depends on the fabric taxlady, but I can usually get it just as clean most of the time.  Word of advice:  don't try this on the cat, s/he probably won't like it.


----------



## Addie (Apr 15, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> I never use fabric softener with my towels, only white vinegar in the rinse cycle. Softener apparently builds up on towels and makes them less absorbent. I use half a dryer sheet for the clothes.


 
Oddly enough I have found that using the dryer sheets in the rinse cycle, reduces the amount of softener that stays on the items, yet they do come out soft. And I don't overuse the liquid softener like I was before. I don't use a dryer. Ninety-nine percent of my clothing and home objects are 100% cotton. So I wash them in warm water. I have a skin condition that doesn't do well with manufactured marterial. Nylon, Dacron, etc.


----------



## desertwillow (Apr 15, 2013)

I wash everything except whites on the "tap cold" setting. Whites are washed in warm water.

I use homemade laundry detergent. It's about $.05/load and I've never ever had cleaner clothes or softer towels, and the funky smell my front loader use to have is GONE. 

But I do still use liquid fabric softener for the scent of it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 15, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> When the weather gets warmer, maybe you can encourage Shrek to smoke outside...use the argument you can save $ on drying clothes if he would smoke outside...



We are working on getting him to quit altogether.  It's worked for me so far, but it seems I get enough second hand that I may as well have not quit.  We've been in discussion...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 15, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> I am so embarassed to say what I did the first time I did laundry when I moved out on my own.  I put my white undies in the wash with jeans.  I have no idea what I was thinking, other than saving a little money doing only 1 load.  I had grey underwear until I could afford to replace them.  LOL  You learn from your mistakes!
> 
> Carol



My Mom left a pack of cinnamon gum in a white sweater pocket and it went into the dryer.  LOL...the dryer still smells like cinnamon and the whole load of laundry was ruined.


----------



## MrsLMB (Apr 15, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We are working on getting him to quit altogether. It's worked for me so far, but it seems I get enough second hand that I may as well have not quit. We've been in discussion...


 

PF .. here's a suggestion ... have him switch to Blu.

DH and I have been using Blu for a couple months.  He was a heavy smoker .. me more of a when I think about it smoker.

Anyway ... not a single cigarette in the last couple months .. no annoying smells.  He breathes better.

You can get different levels of nicotine from heavy down to zero.

He will be able to go through the motions of smoking without so many bad effects AND you won't have to suffer.

It's worth a try and it's a whole lot cheaper than real smokes.  And who knows .. you may even get him down to zero nicotine.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 15, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We are working on getting him to quit altogether.  It's worked for me so far, but it seems I get enough second hand that I may as well have not quit.  We've been in discussion...



That is a tough one!

Check out Chantix, it worked for me.

I carried an unopened pack of smokes in the car for the first year, just in case I freaked out! 

The other thing is the need to find some other thing to fill the time spent smoking.

My apartment was spotless for the first six months, now not so much!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 15, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> PF .. here's a suggestion ... have him switch to Blu.
> 
> DH and I have been using Blu for a couple months.  He was a heavy smoker .. me more of a when I think about it smoker.
> 
> ...



We did try the e-Cigs...makes Shrek cough horribly, I didn't care for them, either.



Aunt Bea said:


> That is a tough one!
> 
> Check out Chantix, it worked for me.
> 
> ...



I quit with Chantix, no problem.  Shrek on the other hand turns into a complete...ummm...he gets really mean with the Chantix.  So now he is using Zyban and is cutting way back on his cigarettes.  I don't go buy them for him and I ask that he only smokes in his office when I am home.  

Thanks for the ideas...but just like all smokers, we've tried everything.  Shrek is a work in progress.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 16, 2013)

PF, the only thing that worked for my Mom was when she had her heart attack.  Tell Shrek THAT is not the way to do it.

Our son's kindergarten teacher was an ex-smoker who was a chocoholic.  She said it was easier to give up the cigarettes than to cut back on chocolate.  Maybe you could hook him on chocolate...


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 16, 2013)

I try not to have anything white. And even if it was, it isn't.  


And yes,  I got rid of the pink undies years ago.  You can only dust the end tables so many times until pffft, out they go.


----------



## bakechef (Apr 16, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> I have several friends who have their own houses...and a couple of friends who have his-and-hers duplexes. One of my cousins has a his-and-hers duplex. Their son spends time on both sides and has a bedroom on each side. Unconventional, but it works for those of us who have tried it. I also have a couple of friends who divorced but now live together.



My partner and I have separate bedrooms and bathrooms.  We're compatible in just about every way except sleeping.  When we found this townhouse with 2 second floor masters, we were sold!  

My sister has been divorced from her husband for 10 years.  They vacation together and still share a lot of their life together, this works for them.

I think that when two people care about each other and find the best way to make their relationship work, that's awesome.  Not everyone's relationship has the same dynamic and fits into the same mold.  Unfortunately so many people are trying to keep up appearances and trying to make their relationship look a certain way to other people.

People that get to know us, are shocked that we have separate bedrooms, mostly because we are so close, we are very close, but we've taken the things that we are not compatible about, and minimized their effect on our relationship.  We also each maintain a separate checking account, with a joint account, we share the bills, and save toward goals, but whatever is left is ours to do what we please.  This may not work for everyone, but it does for us.

Oh and to stay on subject, we also do separate laundry.  With 2 guys, our socks and underwear would be forever mixed up!  We wash in cold!


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 16, 2013)

Bakechef--you've hit the nail on the head. We have these "rules" about how a couple is supposed to live. We have always maintained separate finances (sometimes I really regret that decision). But many couples do split up because of incompatible spending/budgeting habits (actually, I think that is often cited as the #1 reason). I have good friends who have separate bedrooms, have for years. They are extremely close, they just can't sleep in the same room. She has sleep apnea, he is a very, very light sleeper. 

And yes, we both wash our laundry in cold (but I sort mine), and we both use homemade laundry soap, but he does his in his washer, and I do mine in my washer (PF, we also have his-and-hers trailers for our vehicles <g>).


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 16, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> ...I have good friends who have separate bedrooms, have for years. They are extremely close, they just can't sleep in the same room. She has sleep apnea, he is a very, very light sleeper....



I didn't know we've been friends for years.  My SIL is appalled, _appalled!_ that her brother and I sleep in separate bedrooms.  We were married about 25 years when Himself had back issues - a ruptured disc.  He slept wherever it was comfortable for him until he had surgery; I played musical beds since he slept best alone during that time.  He healed, back to one bed.  Then he broke collarbone #1 (after #2 I made him give up his bike keys) and I moved down the hall again.  By the time he broke the other collarbone I realized that I wasn't getting leg cramps at night if I wasn't on our king mattress.  As a plus, I was sleeping through the night since I couldn't hear him snore.  All other aspects of our lives are now better since we each sleep better.  Besides, once one of us falls asleep there isn't much else to do _but_ go to sleep.

Oh, and getting back on topic, I wash our sheets in warm water and dry with little sachet bags filled with dried lavender flowers.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 24, 2013)

The new washing machine is very good!

We now do a soak in our washing cycle and we also rinse 4 times.....

Although, we are still having trouble with the towels, they are still coming out, drying a bit stiff and roughed up...when we had our top loader, the towels would come out so soft and fluffy


----------



## Syrah (Apr 24, 2013)

Wool wash helps with towels. So does setting the spin speed a bit lower, and drying longwise on the line.


----------



## cjmmytunes (Apr 25, 2013)

My mom and I wash everything in cool water except for sheets.  Our sheets get washed in warm water.  We have one of the new machines that use less water and you have to use the special HD detergent.  It works really good.  We dry everything in the dryer.  For undies, socks, and my moms uniforms they are dried on the perma-press cycle for no more than 30 minutes to keep her uniform tops from wrinkling.  Lighter-weight wearing clothes are dried for about 35 minutes on the perma press cycle.  Jeans and sweatpants are dried for 45 minutes.  Towels get dried on a auto dry cycle, no timer used.  Sheets are done on the same as lighter-weight wearing clothes.


----------



## Addie (Apr 25, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We did try the e-Cigs...makes Shrek cough horribly, I didn't care for them, either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Chantix is not for everyone. I started to have some strange dreams. I thought they were so funny. Like taking my baby down to Aus. and giving it to a kangeroo to baby sit. The roo could carry the baby in her pouch. And it could nurse in there. There were days when I would only smoke four or five cigs a day. I could have easily quit on any one of those days. But the truth was I didn't really want to. Now I do, but because of the studies finding heart problems, the doctor won't put me back on.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 25, 2013)

Funny, my cardiologist is the one who has put me on Chantix.  She said she'd write the prescription for the rest of my life if that's what it took for me to stop smoking. I will always be a smoker, I just have lots of time in between my last one and the next.


----------



## Addie (Apr 25, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Funny, my cardiologist is the one who has put me on Chantix. She said she'd write the prescription for the rest of my life if that's what it took for me to stop smoking. I will always be a smoker, I just have lots of time in between my last one and the next.


 
My PCP said that there were reports coming out of England showing that it was causing some heart problems. I can't help wonder if he is reluctant to put me back on because of the cost. I take my meds for granted because I don't have to pay for any of them. Not even a copay.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 26, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I will always be a smoker, I just have lots of time in between my last one and the next.



I'm with you!

I have not smoked in five or six years and I miss it!

I feel the same about some of the foods I have given up to lose weight!

I guess I will always have a fat smoker trapped inside of me!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 26, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm with you!
> 
> I have not smoked in five or six years and I miss it!
> 
> ...




I think I am always sick now...but it's just the anxiety of no cigarettes...

Having to deal with so much, I get so tired of hearing "no, you can't have that"  makes it even harder to stick to no smoking and my diet.


----------



## radhuni (Apr 26, 2013)

I always wash in cold water, may be in our country normal tap water is always warm.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 16, 2013)

We ended up returning the front loader a couple of months ago and now have a Fisher and Paykel 10kg top loader...it is fantastic!

All the clothes are soft and fluffy...especially the towels, I love the cycles, the time it takes (much less that the front loader) and it is quieter, I truly love it


----------



## CarolPa (Jul 17, 2013)

My husband and I quit cold turkey in 1993 and have never had a smoke since.  We are competitive, and neither one wants to be the one who gives in and has one.  First, you don't keep cigarettes around "in case you just have to have one."  Then, each time to find yourself desiring a cigarette, you just say NO! and find something to get your mind off it.  Not having other smokers around you helps, too.  

I used to work in a pharmacy.  If you try Chantix once, you have to wait a while before insurance will let you have it again.  Some people got it over and over again.  Apparently, it was just not doing it for them.  Now that we're retired, there is no way we could afford those cigarettes, now.  When we quit, they were just going over $20 a carton and we were smoking 1 1/2 cartons per week.  What are they now?  Over $50?  

Aunt Bea, there are times when I want to just grab a cigarette out of someone's hand.  And if I'm near a smoker, I will inhale their smoke, just for the sensation.  LOL


----------



## CarolPa (Jul 17, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> We ended up returning the front loader a couple of months ago and now have a Fisher and Paykel 10kg top loader...it is fantastic!
> 
> All the clothes are soft and fluffy...especially the towels, I love the cycles, the time it takes (much less that the front loader) and it is quieter, I truly love it




Our washer and dryer are old and make lots of noise, but as long as I can wash and dry my clothes, I'm keeping them.  

My DIL wanted a front loader to save on water, but she got rid of it because she said it did not clean very well.  I don't know why that would be.  Other than her pre-schooler, how dirty could their clothes be?  Ours don't get dirty, just need freshened up.


----------



## Addie (Jul 17, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> My husband and I quit cold turkey in 1993 and have never had a smoke since. We are competitive, and neither one wants to be the one who gives in and has one. First, you don't keep cigarettes around "in case you just have to have one." Then, each time to find yourself desiring a cigarette, you just say NO! and find something to get your mind off it. Not having other smokers around you helps, too.
> 
> I used to work in a pharmacy. If you try Chantix once, you have to wait a while before insurance will let you have it again. Some people got it over and over again. Apparently, it was just not doing it for them. Now that we're retired, there is no way we could afford those cigarettes, now. When we quit, they were just going over $20 a carton and we were smoking 1 1/2 cartons per week. What are they now? Over $50?
> 
> Aunt Bea, there are times when I want to just grab a cigarette out of someone's hand. And if I'm near a smoker, I will inhale their smoke, just for the sensation. LOL


 
New studies have shown that heart patients are not good candidates for Chantix. The ones who need it the most. You have to be really willing to want to quit. Something I wasn't. Now my doctor will no longer prescribe it for me. You would be surprised at how many actually quit after the second week. But you do have to stay the course for the whole program. 

I have been smoking since I was ten y.o. At 74 and with all the health problems I have, it is the last pleasure I have left. I don't drink and gave up long, long ago on men. My job is done. My kids are all grown and some of the grandchildren with families of their own. None are in jail. And they are all gainfully employed. Now is my time. And I choose to close it out smoking.


----------



## CarolPa (Jul 17, 2013)

*Addie*, my SIL wanted her 80 year old mother to quit.  Her doctor said, "Leave her alone.  Let her enjoy what's left of her life."  And she did, may she rest in peace.


----------



## Addie (Jul 17, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> *Addie*, my SIL wanted her 80 year old mother to quit. Her doctor said, "Leave her alone. Let her enjoy what's left of her life." And she did, may she rest in peace.


 
With the Internet, there is so much information regarding ones health. So if you choose to indulge in questionable behavior, good luck. I am a firm believer in letting folks live their life to their own choosing as long as it is not harmful to others. Yes, I know about secondhand smoke. Save the lecture. I smoke outside and in my home. I don't blow smoke in anyone's face. I don't break any No Smoking postings. So just leave me alone and let me die by my own actions. That is all I ask. Once I told my cardiologist that I was not interested in quitting smoking, he never asked me again. Even my kids don't expect me to quit.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 17, 2013)

Then there's me, I quit smoking and promptly had a heart attack...the Chantix worked...


----------



## Addie (Jul 17, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Then there's me, I quit smoking and promptly had a heart attack...the Chantix worked...


 
Are  you saying the Chantix worked in helping your to quit smoking or in giving you a heart attack? The second reason is why my doctor won't allow me to take them again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 17, 2013)

Addie said:


> Are  you saying the Chantix worked in helping your to quit smoking or in giving you a heart attack? The second reason is why my doctor won't allow me to take them again.



My heart attack was caused by a 99% occluded artery on my heart...I'd had my last cigarette the day before, I just happened to be taking Chantix, it kept me from wanting to smoke while recovering from my HA.


----------



## Addie (Jul 17, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My heart attack was caused by a 99% occluded artery on my heart...I'd had my last cigarette the day before, I just happened to be taking Chantix, it kept me from wanting to smoke while recovering from my HA.


 
 Gotcha! Glad you are with us today.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 18, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> Our washer and dryer are old and make lots of noise, but as long as I can wash and dry my clothes, I'm keeping them.
> 
> My DIL wanted a front loader to save on water, but she got rid of it because she said it did not clean very well.  I don't know why that would be.  Other than her pre-schooler, how dirty could their clothes be?  Ours don't get dirty, just need freshened up.



Top loaders are certainly the way to go in my opinion


----------



## Addie (Jul 18, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> Top loaders are certainly the way to go in my opinion


 
All the years of housekeeping I always had a Kenmore. Which is Sears less expensive version of Whirlpool. I swear by them. I had one set 15 years before I had to have a minor repair done. The agitator needed a new washer on the post. 

The cost of the special soaps for the front loaders, plus I have heard from several folks about the clothes not getting clean just seems to be a waste of money. Poo and his wife received a w/d front loaders as a wedding present from her parents. They both hate them, but can only hope both machines bite the dust at the same time.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 18, 2013)

From what I've read and seen, front loaders are overrated.  Not only are they temperamental and need special soap, they also stink.  I'm quite happy with my Kenmore top loader.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm really happy with my front loader. I think I got it in 2006. I haven't had any issues with it and I like the way it washes. I don't use the special soap, I just use half as much as for a top loader. I also like that my dryer stacks on top of it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 18, 2013)

We've had a Bosch front-load washer for about five or six years.  No problems, no smells.  Can't judge the softness of the clothing since it was older and less soft when the washer arrived.  Himself is still cuddle soft and he still hugs me so I guess our clothes smell good and are soft.   I had odor issues with our old Kenmore and had to make sure we had the "second rinse" setting on all the time unless I was washing rags.  And the soap?  Right on the shelf next to the regular soap.  Same price per "serving" and the packaging for the High Efficiency is smaller.  And this washer is WAY quieter and uses a lot less water.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 18, 2013)

Addie said:


> All the years of housekeeping I always had a Kenmore. Which is Sears less expensive version of Whirlpool. I swear by them. I had one set 15 years before I had to have a minor repair done. The agitator needed a new washer on the post.
> 
> The cost of the special soaps for the front loaders, plus I have heard from several folks about the clothes not getting clean just seems to be a waste of money. Poo and his wife received a w/d front loaders as a wedding present from her parents. They both hate them, but can only hope both machines bite the dust at the same time.



I agree, they are more trouble than what they are worth and I too think they are over rated!

The one we bought and only had for 5 weeks made all our clothes hard and stiff...they were no longer soft. The towels became scratchy, stiff and un useable...the loads took forever to finish....there was nothing about it we liked and yet we were doing all the right things, it was just the washer! The water rating is the same on our top loader we have now as it was on this front loader, so not all front loaders use less water than top loaders! The energy rating is actually better on our top loader too than it was on the front loader. We find our new top loader a lot quieter than the front loader was too

So pleased we have gone back to a top loader, I cant tell you how happy I am with this machine


----------



## CarolPa (Jul 18, 2013)

I am wondering about the "odor" people are talking about.  I always assume if my clothes are washed, they won't smell bad, but last week my husband got out a recently laundered towel to dry my grandson's hair and my grandson pushed the towel away and said "Eww, that stinks!"  I smelled it and didn't notice an offensive odor, but it also didn't smell nice.  I use fabric softener in the washer when I wash them but no dryer sheet.  I may start using a dryer sheet.  I have an older top loader washer and a front loader dryer.  Aren't all dryers front loader?


----------



## CarolPa (Jul 18, 2013)

Addie, I agree with you that people who smoke are not breaking any laws so I support their right to smoke, especially those like you who are not offensive smokers.  In spite of the known health hazards of smoking, there are many people who have smoked all their lives and lived a very long life in spite of their smoking.  It is a personal choice.  I once made the comment that if I was told I had a terminal illness, I would go out and buy a carton of cigarettes.  People jumped all over me because of that comment, but I felt that the cigarettes could not make my life any worse than "terminal."


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 18, 2013)

None of our washing smells bad, if anything it smells lovely


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 18, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> Arent all dryers front loader?



Yes, from what I have seen


----------



## CarolPa (Jul 18, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> None of our washing smells bad, if anything it smells lovely




What kind of fabric softener do you use?  When I was growing up, I liked to walk between the sheets drying outside on the line.  They always smelled so nice.


----------



## Addie (Jul 18, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> What kind of fabric softener do you use? When I was growing up, I liked to walk between the sheets drying outside on the line. They always smelled so nice.


 
Is there anyone who doesn't love the smell of clothes on the line?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 19, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> What kind of fabric softener do you use?  When I was growing up, I liked to walk between the sheets drying outside on the line.  They always smelled so nice.



We dont use fabric softener...it must be the powder we use that makes them smell nice


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 19, 2013)

Addie said:


> Is there anyone who doesn't love the smell of clothes on the line?



I certainly do too


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 19, 2013)

Interesting.  There was a story on the Today Show this morning about front loading washers and mold that makes clothes smell.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 19, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Interesting.  There was a story on the Today Show this morning about front loading washers and mold that makes clothes smell.


You're supposed to leave the door open when not washing clothes. I do and I've never had any mould smell.


----------



## CarolPa (Jul 19, 2013)

I leave the door to my washer open after washing clothes but my husband goes by and closes it.  He has a tendancy to follow me around and "correct my mistakes."  @@@


----------



## taxlady (Jul 19, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> I leave the door to my washer open after washing clothes but my husband goes by and closes it.  He has a tendancy to follow me around and "correct my mistakes."  @@@


Tsk tsk.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 19, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> I leave the door to my washer open after washing clothes but my husband goes by and closes it.  He has a tendancy to follow me around and "correct my mistakes."  @@@



And yet he's still alive!  You have wonderful self-control.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 19, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> I leave the door to my washer open after washing clothes but my husband goes by and closes it.  He has a tendancy to follow me around and "correct my mistakes."  @@@



Here, I am the one that goes around and correct Steve's doings


----------



## CarolPa (Jul 20, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> Here, I am the one that goes around and correct Steve's doings




That is usually the case with men.  DH is a neat freak.  Once, at bedtime, I got out all the ingredients and utensils for cookies I was going to bake the next morning.  When I got up the next day, they were all put away.  Shame on me for leaving them out!


----------



## Addie (Jul 20, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> That is usually the case with men. DH is a neat freak. Once, at bedtime, I got out all the ingredients and utensils for cookies I was going to bake the next morning. When I got up the next day, they were all put away. Shame on me for leaving them out!


 
That would drive me crazy. I don't want anyone helping me with my housework. I take it as a silent criticism of my ability to take care of my home. I may not get it done in your timetable, but it gets done eventually. I prefer to do housework on a commercial timetable. Every time a commercial comes on I jump up and clean something. Most commercial breaks are 4 minutes long. You would be surprised how much you can get done in that time. You can get all the window sills dusted, fingerprints wiped off the switch plates, sweep the kitchen floor, the bottom pane of a window cleaned, etc. You get the idea.


----------



## CarolPa (Jul 20, 2013)

Addie said:


> That would drive me crazy. I don't want anyone helping me with my housework. I take it as a silent criticism of my ability to take care of my home. I may not get it done in your timetable, but it gets done eventually. I prefer to do housework on a commercial timetable. Every time a commercial comes on I jump up and clean something. Most commercial breaks are 4 minutes long. You would be surprised how much you can get done in that time. You can get all the window sills dusted, fingerprints wiped off the switch plates, sweep the kitchen floor, the bottom pane of a window cleaned, etc. You get the idea.




That's a really good idea, Addy.  Over the years, I have become accustomed to DH helping me.  After he retired and I was still working, he started doing a lot of the housework.  After my heart surgery, I was told not to use the vacuum.  Five years later, he's still doing it.  I let him.  He mops the floors, too.  Mother's little helper.  LOL


----------



## Addie (Jul 20, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> That's a really good idea, Addy. Over the years, I have become accustomed to DH helping me. After he retired and I was still working, he started doing a lot of the housework. After my heart surgery, I was told not to use the vacuum. Five years later, he's still doing it. I let him. He mops the floors, too. Mother's little helper. LOL


 
I still can't do any vacuuming. My sternum hurts too much. Sweeping, the same. But I do that in very short spurts.


----------



## Claire (Jul 20, 2013)

With me it is all of the above.  90% of my laundry I do in cold water.  But my husband has oily skin/hair, and bed linens and towels go into hot water.  

For musty smells (a real problem in some climates where I've lived), I run clothes/linens (usually the latter) through the washer an extra time with vinegar rather than soap.  Takes care of the problem, both in linens and in the washer itself.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 20, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> That is usually the case with men.  DH is a neat freak.  Once, at bedtime, I got out all the ingredients and utensils for cookies I was going to bake the next morning.  When I got up the next day, they were all put away.  Shame on me for leaving them out!



  

Now that is funny


----------

